# Storing rafts in the cold?



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*storage*

I too fret with the fold and wrap my boat V. the tarp and leave it out all winter question.


----------



## whiskey_river (Mar 2, 2015)

Can't be good for it, but as long as you don't move it around while it's frozen solid and crack the rubber. It shouldn't be too big of an issue.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

hmmm. the manufacturers ship them all over the world in freezing temperatures. rolled up and stuffed in boxes. People boat in the winter in those temperatures too. Mine sits on my trailer in one of those tarp shed car port deals all winter covered with a tarp inside. and so far, no issues.


----------



## RaftingSam (Apr 20, 2017)

I have my rafts in below 0 C during winter time and havent had any problems at all.


----------



## rubtheduck (Jun 20, 2016)

First, leave your valves open on a warm sunny day/or heated garage. This allows any moisture to evaporate and not be caught inside the tube. Once you feel is is dry take a shop-vac or vacuum and suck the air out of the tubes. Immediately close the valves. This ensures when the temp drops moisture does not develop in the tube and create mildew or even worse deteriorate your seems.


----------



## CSHolt (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't think so... look at the partner steel kayak fire pan, cheap and meets regs.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

It's fine, maybe best not to move it around when super cold, but don't worry. If you can't stop worrying, the best thing to do is to throw your coach into the alley, inflate your raft in the living room, crack open a beer, and enjoy some winter time boating!!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh, and csholt, you posted in the wrong thread


----------



## CSHolt (Jun 4, 2011)

mattman said:


> Oh, and csholt, you posted in the wrong thread


Damn it!!! Not sure how that happened... thanks.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Mine stays rolled in my garage all winter and it gets butt cold here for a couple of weeks every winter temp never comes up to 0. I fold it sort of loosely and keep it off the floor. No problems yet.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep. The extreme cold doesn't hurt a raft. Just wait until the ambient temp warms up before you unroll it or move it around too much or you can crack it. A much bigger problem for PVC rafts.


----------

